# New Wave Sport Site and Community



## bryank (Mar 2, 2005)

Check it out and add some pics and vids:

Homepage - Wave Sport Kayaks


----------



## conwaykayak (May 8, 2009)

The site has a nice look and design. Very well made.


----------

